# Permanent Vs. Temporary Residency Visa Qualifications?



## GimpLostAndLovinIt (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi guys!

So, I'm down here in Playas De Tijuana finally. Have been down here a few weeks on a tourist visa. Have gotten my apartment squared away in an area I like (almost, just doing some paperwork now.)

And I have my visa appointment coming up, which I will be taking care of while I am on a business trip back to the states. 

I have a question though... I meet the income requirements for either visa type, and I am wondering if there is any benefit to going temporary first, or if I maybe got some bad info. 

Originally, I had wanted permanent from the get go, since I intend to live here for the foreseeable future, and I meet the income requirements. However, a US based Mexican specialized immigration consultant advised me to apply for temporary first since "permanent residency visas are only for those who are retired or have real estate holdings." OK, fine. 

However, in making my appointment with the embassy, I specifically asked about the permanent residency option and the consular agent told me that I should be able to qualify in spite of the fact that I am still working (in the tech sector, and able to work from anywhere there is internet), and for proof of financial solvency they would accept 12 months of pay stubs, + a letter from my company stating my length of employment, my earned wages and my position. 

Is it possible that this is correct and I can qualify for permanent residency from the get go even though I am not retired/am still working and it's not a "pension" that will be holding me up... or do you think that in spite of specifically asking about permanent residency, they somehow got confused and assumed I meant temporary? Obviously I trust the consular agent more than the immigration consultant, but still the information is clear as mud and seems to change based on who you talk to and what mood they're in so.... 

If that is the case, again are there any benefits to going permanent right off the bat?

Thanks so much... and so far I'm loving Playas!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

If the counsel says you should be able to qualify you have your answer already, do you think they were kidding? Go for it..........


----------



## GimpLostAndLovinIt (Jan 15, 2013)

chicois8 said:


> If the counsel says you should be able to qualify you have your answer already, do you think they were kidding? Go for it..........


Kidding no, but the information was so different I thought perhaps I got a noob consular agent and he got confused... but I'm going for it, totally. :fingerscrossed::eyebrows:


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

GimpLostAndLovinIt said:


> Kidding no, but the information was so different I thought perhaps I got a noob consular agent and he got confused... but I'm going for it, totally. :fingerscrossed::eyebrows:


To qualify for a Residencial Permanente (RP) visa, you need to meet the income requirements. The source of income is not important, a regular employment check, a pension, everything works.

Other things you might consider.

With a Residencial Temporal (RT), you can get it for 1,2,3, or 4 years. You can drive a foreign plated car. You need additional permission to work, but working on the internet is probably under the radar (I don't know the law vis a vis this).

With an RP, you are not allowed to drive a foreign plated car. You can work without additional permission. It never needs renewal. And after 5 years on an RP, you are eligible to apply for citizenship should you be interested.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> To qualify for a Residencial Permanente (RP) visa, you need to meet the income requirements. The source of income is not important, a regular employment check, a pension, everything works.
> 
> Other things you might consider.
> 
> ...


A Residente Temporal visa/card is given for 1 year and when renewing you can get a 1, 2, or 3 year renewal. Only through the "Vinculo Familiar" law can you get a 1, 2, 3, or 4 year RT vías/card.


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

If you qualify for Permanente immediately that might be the best route to go. However, as TG points out, this visa means you cannot drive a foreign plated car in Mexico. So, if you already have a Mexican plated car and this is not an issue, it probably makes sense.

On the other hand, if you are still driving a US plated car and are not yet ready to sell it and purchase a car in Mexico, the Temporal may be better for you. It is true that you would need additional permission to work in Mexico with the RT instead of the RP but, it sounds like your job may be a lot like mine. 

Unlike in the US, Mexico considers your work location to be the place where the "economic benefit" is derived. So, if you are sitting at home in lovely Playas de Tijuana with your laptop connected to the Internet and you are working for a company or clients in the US. And you are being paid by that US company or clients in US dollars into a US bank account, then as far as Mexico is concerned, you are working in the US. So you would not need the work permission on your visa.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> A Residente Temporal visa/card is given for 1 year and when renewing you can get a 1, 2, or 3 year renewal. Only through the "Vinculo Familiar" law can you get a 1, 2, 3, or 4 year RT vías/card.


Thanks for the clarification Allan. I went from an FM-3 to an FM-2 to an RP to citizenship. So I never dealt directly with an RT.


----------



## GimpLostAndLovinIt (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I don't currently have a US plated car. I thought about getting one for a while, but was fortunate enough to live previously in a part of LA that you could survive without owning one, so I used Uber and Lyft a lot when needed, and the metro train otherwise. 

Uber down here is just as awesome, and super cheap too. Actually, I don't even have my drivers license yet.  That's something I want to work on whether I get it in the US or Mexico or both.. but I would have no problem driving a Mexican plated car... or maybe even having one of the little motorcycle/scooters I see all over.

Is there any limit to the number of days you can be outside of Mexico while on a Permanente? I'm starting to do a fair bit of travel for work now since a part of my job has to do with tech implementation even though probably 80% at the moment is entirely remote... but when I travel it will be back to the US and sometimes I end up staying for a while.. but I just got tired of living in LA and paying out my behind for a crappy apartment and barely making ends meet on the actually semi decent wages I bring home... plus people here are so awesome for the most part.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

As you have discovered, your “US based Mexican specialized immigration consultant“ was very misinformed. You can get a Residente Permanente visa if you qualify, and never have to apply or pay again. If you do decide to get a vehicle, a Residente Permanente visa prohibits foreign vehicles, so be sure to buy and register in Mexico.
There is no limit to your time out of Mexico, so come and go as you please.
Enjoy....!


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

TundraGreen said:


> To qualify for a Residencial Permanente (RP) visa, you need to meet the income requirements. The source of income is not important, a regular employment check, a pension, everything works.


Honestly, different consulates interpret the laws & regulations differently.
At the Orlando consulate, I was told, even just for a RT visa, that the income must be from a pension. Knowing that to be incorrect, I simply made an appointment when I was visiting home in DC. RT requires either an average balance for a year, OR minimum income for each of the prior 6 months. I'm self-employed & the consular official in DC wouldn't accept my bank statements showing income/deposits. She wanted last year's tax return. I gave it to her & was approved, BUT, a tax return simply cannot show meeting the minimum income requirement for any particular month. I could have received all of my income on 31 December, and that would not be reflected on the tax return. 

Bottom line: go with whatever the consular agent who will review your application says. They're the ones approving. INM here in Mexico wasn't at all interested in my paperwork; they only cared that I had the visa. Now, when I apply for my 3-yr renewal next year, what I'll be asked to provide is unknown (although speaking with others locally, it will probably be: my bank statements).


----------



## AvaGrace (May 12, 2017)

GimpLostAndLovinIt said:


> Thanks everyone! I don't currently have a US plated car. I thought about getting one for a while, but was fortunate enough to live previously in a part of LA that you could survive without owning one, so I used Uber and Lyft a lot when needed, and the metro train otherwise.
> 
> Uber down here is just as awesome, and super cheap too. Actually, I don't even have my drivers license yet.
> 
> ...


Hi everyone! I realize this is an old thread but reading through the post I am very curious if you can use Uber to cross the border to San Diego everyday from Tijuana? Appreciate any responses!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

AvaGrace said:


> Hi everyone! I realize this is an old thread but reading through the post I am very curious if you can use Uber to cross the border to San Diego everyday from Tijuana? Appreciate any responses!


I have no first hand knowledge, but I would be very surprised if you could find an Uber driver willing to spend the time required to cross the border and return even if the Uber app would allow it. You could split it into two Uber rides, one to the border, walk across, then another.


----------



## AvaGrace (May 12, 2017)

TundraGreen said:


> AvaGrace said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone! I realize this is an old thread but reading through the post I am very curious if you can use Uber to cross the border to San Diego everyday from Tijuana? Appreciate any responses!
> ...


Right, of course thank you! I'm gathering/learning information from this forum about using Uber/Mexico transport systems to get me back and forth a few days a week. Thanks!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> As you have discovered, your “US based Mexican specialized immigration consultant“ was very misinformed. You can get a Residente Permanente visa if you qualify, and never have to apply or pay again. If you do decide to get a vehicle, a Residente Permanente visa prohibits foreign vehicles, so be sure to buy and register in Mexico.
> There is no limit to your time out of Mexico, so come and go as you please.
> Enjoy....!


Since this thread has been reactivated, I would amend RV's comment on time out of the country slightly. For permanent residents there are no restrictions on time out of the country, as RV stated. However, should you, in the future, decide to apply for citizenship in Mexico, there are restrictions on the number of days out of the country. I believe the limit is 180 days in the previous three years.


----------



## PV Bob (Apr 27, 2017)

Lots of good info here but one question - I believe as many have indicated that "different consulates interpret laws and regulations differently". When you move to the next step at the local INM office, are they not going through the same review steps that the consulate did? Trying to be as precise as possible seems to make sense as others have noted, but how have others dealt with a process that seems to differ as you move forward? Is it a case of understanding as best as possible then trying to jump through hoops as they appear? Is the INM process not as strict as the initial consulate review?

Thanks!!!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

PV Bob said:


> Lots of good info here but one question - I believe as many have indicated that "different consulates interpret laws and regulations differently". When you move to the next step at the local INM office, are they not going through the same review steps that the consulate did? Trying to be as precise as possible seems to make sense as others have noted, but how have others dealt with a process that seems to differ as you move forward? Is it a case of understanding as best as possible then trying to jump through hoops as they appear? Is the INM process not as strict as the initial consulate review?
> 
> Thanks!!!


Mexican Consulate process is part 1

INM local office processing is part 2

You are pre-approved at a Mexican Consulate and given a 6 month RT ot RP vísa good to enter Mexico and ask for a 30 day FMM "canje" card.

You need your passport stamped into Mexico and the 30 FMM "canje" card to take to your local INM office to start the process, "canje" means exchange - your 6 month visa and 30 day FMM card for an INM RT or RP visa/card.

You need to go online once ready to go into your local INM office and fill out the "tramite" or processsing form on the INM website and print it out and bring it with
your first visit.

They will not need your documents to prove financial solvency. that part is part 1, not part 2.

You need also a proof of residence, an electric bill, telephone bill. lease or whatever you have with a Mexican address on it close enough to your local INM office.

The INM office will give you a printed out list and circle what they need from you. 

Once you have done that you go to any bank with a payment form they give you to pay and bring back the reciept of $1.126.00 peso processing fee.

They take your 30 day FMM "canje" card and give you a temporary form with your NUT number which you carry as proof of being in Mexico legally and use that number when you return to the INM office in the log in ledger. Eventually that number will be your Immigration number.


----------



## soylent_green (Aug 25, 2014)

AvaGrace said:


> Hi everyone! I realize this is an old thread but reading through the post I am very curious if you can use Uber to cross the border to San Diego everyday from Tijuana? Appreciate any responses!


UBER I believe for a short time last year offered southbound only cross border service, but discontinued it.

They do have UBER in Baja. A few months ago a couple of people from US were in an UBER and the driver got shot and killed in Rosarito Uber Driver Fatally Shot In Rosarito While Transporting San Diego Students | KPBS

Taxi or mexican UBER to the border, walk across (faster than sitting in a car) than Trolley or UBER once on US side.


----------



## AvaGrace (May 12, 2017)

soylent_green said:


> AvaGrace said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone! I realize this is an old thread but reading through the post I am very curious if you can use Uber to cross the border to San Diego everyday from Tijuana? Appreciate any responses!
> ...


I appreciate this, thank you!


----------



## travelingrae (Dec 9, 2016)

AlanMexicali said:


> INM local office processing is part 2


I just went through all of this and the steps are correct, but not the peso fee listed. RT for one year is $3,715.

Here's the list I was given in Progreso of what is needed for documents and copies:

1) original and copy of the first page of the passport;

2) original and copy of the Mexican visa (include the page with the stamp of your entry);

3) letter requesting what you want (I was told to ignore that, but you might want to have one ready);

4) formato básico (was given it at the office to fill out right there -- asked for a bunch of personal information);

5) bank receipt (I was given a comprobante to take to the bank and got a receipt back).

I was not asked for proof of residence for some odd reason, but if you have one, bring an original and a copy just in case.

I saved myself one trip by going to the INM website and getting my "pieza" number and filling in my information as well as having all the paperwork they needed for the first step. I was able to fill out a few forms right there in the office, then was sent off to pay. I then received the paper with the NUT information on it so I was able to check the status of my application on line.

Then, I went back (today!) with my photos to get fingerprinted. I received the original of my formal letter confirming RT status as well as my CURP.

The process will have taken me about two and a half business weeks total. I first went to INM on May 8th and was told my card will be ready on May 24th. It helps that I was doing this at a super small INM office, had all my paperwork, and speak Spanish.

Is anyone interested to know what I needed to extend the TIP on my truck to match my RT status?


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

@travelingrae: Was this when you were renewing your RT after you'd had one for a year already?

Or is your description about getting your RT card for the first time after doing the whole consulate/canje visa thing?


----------



## travelingrae (Dec 9, 2016)

eastwind said:


> @travelingrae: Was this when you were renewing your RT after you'd had one for a year already?
> 
> Or is your description about getting your RT card for the first time after doing the whole consulate/canje visa thing?


Sorry for being unclear. This is my first time. Got my visa in Montreal in April, arrived in Mexico on May 2nd and got the 30-day entry for the canje, then started the process to get my card for the first year, which I've now completed.


----------

